# remap in south wales



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

any know a place where i can get my 888 flashed back to standard, as putting her back to standard to sell


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Try GotBoost down in Llandow. They might not be able to offer an OEM map but maybe somthing similar or a generic remap for your car which could be a selling point?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

cheers, have sorted it now, gona switch ecu,transponder etc with m8


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What are you replacing the astra with Andy?


----------

